# Teich verputzen



## drzero (25. Jan. 2012)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

stehe gerade in der Teichplanung und bin dabei auf die 
Idee gekommen, diesen komplett zu verputzen.
D.h. Grundlage ist:
1. Teichfolie mit 500er Vlies
2. aufgeklebte Vliesmatten
3. verschlemmen der Vliesmatten
4. erste Schicht Mörtel
5. Netz bzw. Gitter
6. zweite Schicht Mörtel
7. evtl. bestreuen mit Sand

Jetzt meine Fragen:

- Was passiert mit den Hohlräumen die hinter der Putzschicht
zwischen Folie bzw. Folienfalten und Erdreich entstehen? Rissgefahr?

- Gibt es Alternativen zu dem Verbundmatten der Fa. Naturagart?
Evtl. 500er oder 900er Vlies und dieses aufrauhen?

- Was für eine Gesamtdicke der Mörtelschicht sollte ich anstreben?

Wäre Euch dankbar für Tipps bzw. Hilfestellungen.

Jens


----------



## Benseoo7 (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

Hallo Jens,

ich habe selber so ein Projekt noch nicht gemacht. Meine Bedenken hätte ich aber mit der Isolierung deines Teiches. Das Erdreich wird schon sehr kalt im Winter und der Beton nimmt die Kälte und leitet diese auch gern weiter ;-)
Habe es selber nur erlesen im Internet aber klingt eigentlich immer gleich. Bei einem Betonteich immer dämmen.
Wenn ich fragen darf. Warum so ein Projekt, die vorhandene Folie mit Mörtel bedecken?
 MfG

Ben


----------



## Marcelstar292 (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

Hallo

ich habe genau das selbe vor.Ich denke das solte klappen mit Vlies 500.
Wo mit willst du das Vlies auf die Folie kleben?

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## drzero (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

@Benseoo7

Das mit der Kälte verstehe ich nicht so ganz?
Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied ob ich den Teich ohne oder mit verputzen baue?
Beide Varianten geben die Kälte ans Wasser weiter. 
Von dämmen war hier eigentlich nicht die Rede.
Als Grund für diese Aktion stelle ich mir vor
das mit dieser Methode eine natürliche Optik (Falten nicht sichtbar, kaschiren der Übergänge ist einfacher) erziehlt wird und die Folie vor mechanischer und
UV Strahlung geschützt ist.

@Marcelstar292
Das Vlies möchte ich mit Folienkleber an der Teichfolieninnenseite (Wasserseite) fixieren.


----------



## karsten. (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

hallo

der Einwurf mit Isoliererei ist  nicht relevant 

ich bin ja nicht so der Freund davon Beton im Teich "auszulaugen"

das kann schon mal einige Jahre zu schönen Algenpopulationen führen 

(mein Putz lag unter der Folie und die war auch nicht zu sehen )

zurück zu Dir



> das mit dieser Methode eine natürliche Optik (Falten nicht sichtbar, kaschiren der Übergänge ist einfacher) erziehlt wird und die Folie vor mechanischer und
> UV Strahlung geschützt ist.




*was für Übergänge ?
*das Gegenteil kann der Fall sein und die Folie wird so "unreparierbar" und Schäden "unauffindbar" 
*Folie sollte außer bei Aufblasbecken und formalen Teichen nie sichtbar sein 
und somit ist weiterer UV-schutz nicht relevant


Das so eine "Aufputzgeschichte" aber auch irgendwie geht zeigt  u.a. 
unser Ilmenauer 

mfG


----------



## drzero (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

Hallo Karsten,

vielen Dank für Dein Kommentar.
Das mit der Reparatur bzw. auffinden einer Undichtigkeit wird 
in dem geplanten Falle wohl sehr sehr schwierig sein.
Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.

Wegen dem Punkt Übergänge kaschieren.
In diesem Fall meine ich den Übergang Terrasse zu Steilwand bzw. Schräge.
Auf der Terrasse liegt das Substrat und an der Steilwand ist nix ausser blanke Folie.
Das stört mich ein wenig.
Klar im oberen Bereich könnte man sich mit Ufermatten aushelfen, aber im Steilbereich und der Boden den ich eigentlich nicht mit Substrat befüllen wollte macht mir Sorgen.
Na mal schauen was da noch so kommt.

Jens


----------



## karsten. (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

Hallo

 such doch mal z.B. in meinem Ex-Teich 
nach den möglicherweise störenden Übergängen und sichtbarer Folie

die es notwendig machen würde phosphatreichen Betonputz auf der Innenseite der Folie zu verarbeiten .

mfG


----------



## Benseoo7 (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

Hey Jens,

die Folie hat auch nix gegen Frost / UV und der ständigen Thermik am und im Teich. Was für einen Mörtel schwebt dir den vor? Ich bin mir sehr sicher ( da ich aus der Baubranche komme ) nicht jeder Mörtel, der auch frostsicher ist, ist dafür geeignet. Gerade nicht, wenn du ohne zusätzliche Abdichtung des Mörtels vorgehst. Wie ich lese, soll der Mörtel evtl. nur mit Sand bestreut werden. 
Also Isolierung nicht nur wegen der Wärmeleitung sondern um die Belastung der Temperaturschwankungen ( gerade im Winter ) zu überbrücken. Eine dünne Mörtelschicht kann bei der Belastung nur reíßen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß dein Projekt ist.
Klappen wird es....keine Frage......aber für wie lange??? 
Viel Erfolg weiterhin
PS.
Mein Nachbar hat einen Betonteich und sich lange überlegt was und wie es am längsten hält!!!

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Geisy (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

Hallo Jens

Ich hab 2011 meinen Teich gebaut und komplett verputzt ( eingeschlämmt).

Ich hab folgenden Aufbau:
1000gr Vlies  400m²
1,5mm Folie  580m²
Ufermatte  400m²  ( nicht auf geklebt )
Ich habe dann eine Mischung aus Sand, weißen Zement und Farbpulver so gemischt das es Sandfarben aussieht. Diese hab ich dann dünn, faßt flüssig ,in die Ufermatte einmassiert mit einem Schrubber.
Schichtstärke nur einige Millimeter.

Es sieht super aus und ist so fest das so schnell nichts an die Folie kommt. Falten sind nicht mehr sichtbar.
Ich kann drüber her laufen und da wo Folienfalten sind bricht die Schicht wohl bleibt aber in der Ufermatte hängen und die Risse sind nicht sichtbar.

Jetzt mit Wasser und Fischen sieht es mit dem hellen Untergrund und klarem Wasser wie in einer grünen Lagune aus. Mir fehlen bloß noch die Pflanzen außenrum.

Also ich würde es noch mal so machen

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## drzero (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

Als Mörtel würde ich zu Trasszement und Rheinsand tendieren.
Die Schicht soll min. 4cm dick werden.
Aber nach dem Kommentar das eine evtl. Undichtigkeit der Folie sehr schwer zu finden wäre,
bin ich jetzt doch am zweifeln über dieses Vorhaben.

Mal schauen


----------



## karsten. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

Moin 

darf ich Dich noch weiter runterziehn 

für Deine Teichplanung brauchst Du bei 40mm 

ca 3m3  Mörtel  das sind so 4,6t
bei 1/3 bist Du mit 60 25kg Säcken schon beim Zement bei ca 900 Talern 

glaub ich 



schönes WE


----------



## Geisy (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

Hallo Jens

Warum 4cm dick?
Naturagard macht auch nur einige mm.

Ich hab zum Schutz vor Mäusen und Wurzeln unter Folie und Vlies einen 5cm dicken Estrich mit Matten.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## marcus80 (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

Ich selber möchte auch gern meinen Teich verpuzten und würde auch lieber 500er vlies nehmen........wer hat alles erfahrungen damit........bitte meldet euch mal.......danke


----------



## Zacky (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

schau Dir mal den Thread von "Werner W"'s Schwimmteichbau an. Das sieht sehr gut aus nud sicher kann er Dir genaueres sagen... hier mal lesen


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich verputzen*

Hallo,

wenn Ihr ned unbedingt mit einem Panzer durch den Teich fahren wollt reicht auch weniger Zement, 

Das wichtigste ist: lasst ihn gut aushärten, da sonst am Anfang der pH wert  etwas durcheinander kommt  




hier hab ich euch mal ein paar Beispiele rausgesucht kopfkratz is ja schon wieder 3 jahre her)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/159 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/165 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/171
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/174


----------

